# LOVE dead fish smell, don't you?



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

I am not a veteran grooming product collector (yet), so then everyone else may have a better product to recommend , BUT I wanted to mention that I bought crazy dog detangle cologne spray in rainforest, to help my rolling in nasty smellin things ALL THE TIME Hav smell decent in between baths. It actually lasts until the next day. Just thought if someone else would like to contribute as to what smells the longest of the products they use, I would love to hear it!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*But I'm a dog, I like to smell stinky*

The sweeter the smell from the shampoo and the conditioner, the faster they have to find something to roll in to get rid of that clean smell. The more they smell like dirt and grime, the more they can slink around and attack others as they blend into their stinky environment.

Ever get down to doggy level and smell the grass? If they smell like flowers, they fear getting stung. If they smell like garbage, they feel just grand.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOL! I really like the Tropiclean line of products, they smell good but aren't overpowering and keep their coats very soft.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Though I haven't totally made up my mind about the products, the Plum Silky shampoo, Aloe conditioner and Quicker Slicker have left Bailey with a nice, pleasant but not strong smelling coat for days now. It was really strong when I used it, but not at all afterward. I must say it's nice having him smell like something other than dirt.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter did smell like a fish yesterday morning.....a dead smelling fish that is! Dexter found something in the yard that morning....have no idea what, but, Dexter earned himself a bath that morning! I have tried the colognes, but you pretty have to mist them each day.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Surprisingly, I can smell the crazy dog on Harry for 2-3 days after I spray him, I am impressed with it!


----------

